# Premium Edge



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

Has any one fed this dry food? They sell it at the feed store where I buy Solid Gold, Merrick and Evangers for my pups. I was going to get a bag of Taste of the Wild and they recommended Premium Edge. I bought a bag and started mixing it with my girls Solid Gold Beef & Barley and they seem to like it. I cant find any ratings for this brand on this site but did find their website.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its a decent quality food and I recommend it to people who are on a budget and cant afford to pay $50 for a bag. 
The only downside is that its made by diamond which is a concern to some since they have been involved in recalls.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Dog Food Analysis gives this brand a 4 star rating (out of 6). It does appear to be a bit heavy on the grains.

Dog Food Reviews - Premium Edge Adult Chicken, Rice & Vegetables - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## whitewlf00 (May 28, 2009)

*eeh*

if on a budget i say its fine but there are better quality foods out there

my reg store just pulled it off the shelves due to some ethoxyquin thing...but i think its a conspiracy..thats shes tryin to move the more expensive foods by getting rid of the more affordable ones...also gettin rid of totw too..
good thing i feed acana


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't trust DIAMOND brand foods at all! Sorry!:frown:


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

We tried the lamb and rice once but it gave a couple of our dogs pretty bad gas. Maybe it's the lamb, maybe it's the food itself, I don't know. We are feeding Nature's Variety now. We mainly use the Prairie version, but have mixed in some Instinct from time to time. Our dogs love it and seem to do well on it. We mostly use the chicken and brown rice formula, but mix in some other formulas from time to time for some variety.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have not used it personally, but in looking at it, i've seen better, and I've seen worse. i personally would not buy it because of the better options out there, but at least it's not pedigree or ol' roy.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank everyone for there info and opinions. I have decided to keep my Danes on the Solid Gold kibble and assorted canned food that I mix in. My husbands Boston Terrier really likes the Premium Edge Salmon. Its also a small kibble. I will rotate her Solid Gold Wee Bits with Premium Edge now. I have also fed Kirkland which is a Diamond feed and my Danes did really did well on it. My Mom only feeds Kirkland Lamb and Rice and her Dane has the nicest coat and is in great weight. I have read a few posts where some people are totally against any brand made at Diamond. I would appreciate to hear peoples concerns on this company. I have been mostly feeding Solid Gold but like I said also have Kirkland Lamb and Rice in my rotation. My Danes actually prefer the Kirkland over Solid Gold. I have tried many other brands, Eagle pack, Wellness, etc.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

_I have read a few posts where some people are totally against any brand made at Diamond. I would appreciate to hear peoples concerns on this company._

I have a very hard time believing in a company (Diamond) that has had so many recalls and has caused so much heartache to so many of its loyal customers. The loss of pets is profound with this company, so I am one who would not ever want to deal with them.
I have heard of people who even say gee if a company is that bad then they will do a turn around and become great! I just can't trust a product made form Diamond foods when they have repeatedly not complied with standards set by pet food regulations.

The main reason of all the recalls was Aflatoxin poisoning. Its a fungus that grows on corn which causes sever liver damage in dogs. I don't want my dogs eating corn anyway so why does Diamond deal in having corn in their food which this is what caused a lot of heartache for people killing their animals. They are suppose to be a reputable company that we are suppose top trust. When you lose faith or trust in something usually you don't torture yourself and go back to the same company, you move away from the trouble and find someone new who you can trust. When dealing with animals as well as people once you hear recall you do something WISE about it! For me that is stay away form the damaged goods.

My pets health and well being are dependent on my judgements and my knowledge of what is current on food topics and also anything else related to pets. I try to keep up with what is being recalled as well as peoples opinions on what the like ~leash wise, collar wise etc.~ ( things affecting and pertaining to the health and maintenance of a well rounded pup).

I want to ensure to my pets that I am using the absolute best foods that I can afford with the highest quality ingredients with no by products and no additional flavoring or unhealthy fillers or chemical preservatives.

Sticking away from Diamond products for me is the right thing to do!


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you for the info. My dogs are so picky, it is hard to find a food that they will eat. I have thought about feeding raw but dont have the time or money to feed 4 Great Danes and a Boston. I also read about the Ethoxyquin in fish and the e-mail a couple members recieved from Diamond about Ethoxyquin. I have decided that I will not be purchasing Premium Edge's fish formula any longer. I was pretty sure that Kirklands Lamb and Rice didnt have corn in it. Was I wrong? I had a older Dane that I feed Kirkland Lamb and Rice to for most of her life. She just passed away 2 months ago at the age of 13 and looked amazing. I never had any health issues with her. My other dogs get Solid Gold about 60% of the time, Kirkland lamb and rice 30-40% and other brands I have tried 0-10%. With each meal I mix a can of Merrick or Evangers in. Any ideas? My dogs are doing really well on this diet and seem to like the food. I also occasionaly add cottage cheese, egg, yogurt, chicken etc. for a treat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

TOTW is also manufactured by Diamond and it's a very popular grain-free kibble around here.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

With Kirkland food I am concerned if it is true that Diamond either makes or manufactures this? Its a mediocre food . You can compare the ingredients to like wellness and well of course wellness is a better product. But in the kirklands products there is no corn in the lamb and rice formula but~if your dog has allergies, there is beet pulp in it and brewers yeast along with a lot of grains. They are also questioning the fish mealin it~ if it is Ethoxyquin free! Why I call it mediocre is I am a fan of premium foods so I would rather feed like wellness or Innova, Evo where Innova has grains EVO does not or Orijen they are just better quality dog foods. I am thinking Kirkland is just an ok food not great~ not bad, but if Diamond is truly involved I would not bother with it! The treats your feeding are great! I just dried beef liver (outside in the food dehydrator) that the dogs love! Going to do chicken breasts next! 
But again I am one who thinks if a dog is doing fine on the food then it is a good thing!
Merirck wet is good but now after hearing about Evangers under processing ( this was a while ago the summer I think) I had some cans gee a while back that I returned. I have not bought this since but maybe they are fine now! I know my dogs loved the Evangers but when I hear things I go anal about it !

Kirkland Signature Range Lamb and Rice Adult Full Ingredients List:
Lamb,lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour, white rice, egg product, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and Vitamin E), beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder,potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, taurine, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulphate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite (source of vitamin k activity), riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Kirkland Signature Range Lamb and Rice Adult Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude protein…………….23% min
Crude fat …………….14% min
Crude fiber……………. 4% max
Moisture……………. 10% max
Zinc……………. 200 mg/kg min
Selenium……………. 0.4 mg/kg min
Vitamin A …………….15,000 IU/kg min
Vitamin E …………….150 IU/kg min
Omega-6 Fatty Acids*……………. 2.2% min
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* …………….0.4% min
Glucosamine hydrochloride not less than 300 mg/kg
Chondroitin sulfate not less than 100 mg/kg
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient profile.


----------

